# Need everyone's opnion



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

After the fire at my sons house where he lost both of his dogs, I had this made to help increase the odds of my dogs being rescued god forbid my house is on fire.

The decals are reflective so they can be seen better, it opens to put leashes and a diagram of where in the house my dogs are kept while I am gone and anything else that will help.

I want to see what people think and if it is something you would buy.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That's definitely something that is very interesting. I've never really thought about that. I mean I've seen the signs that say like "please save my dogs in case of emergency" but that seems like a good idea too!


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes! This is great! Especially for people who crate their dogs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, that's a great idea! Mine are crated in the sunroom, so you could put a laminated note in there or a map of the house to locate them.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I also had signs made that are reflective, so I can hang them on the doors to the rooms the girls are in.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think it's a great idea.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you have a good idea. is that box fire proof?
sorry to hear about your son's loss.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i think you have a good idea. is that box fire proof?
> sorry to hear about your son's loss.


Thank you. I doubt its fire proof its galvanized metal with a powder coat, its for outside.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I would definitely look into something like that to keep my pets safe.


----------

